
Show HN: A clock synchronization library in golang for distributed systems - mvijaykarthik
https://github.com/rubrikinc/kronos
======
mvijaykarthik
Hi HN, we at Rubrik have created this library which we use with CockroachDB to
avoid issues with clock skews impacting service availability.

Let us know if you have any questions!

